# Baggage charges on AA to Caribbean



## Judy (Apr 6, 2009)

Does American Airlines charge for checked bags from Miami to Grand Cayman or from Orlando via Miami to Grand Cayman?  The information on their website is not clear to me.  Anyone fly American to the Cayman Islands lately?

Here's what aa.com says about baggage charges:

Flights within the United States, the U.S. Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico and Canada  	 $15 for the first checked piece for tickets purchased on or after June 15, 2008 Exceptions may apply.
$25 for the second checked piece for tickets purchased on or after May 12, 2008. Exceptions may apply.
$100 per piece for the 3rd, 4th and 5th checked bags
$200 per piece for the 6th checked bag and any additional pieces
All other itineraries 	Contact Reservations for charges or seasonal restrictions


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is what I got off the AA site, but it applies to domestic tickets.  And, reading further, it appears that this policy does not apply to international tickets which the Grand Cayman Islands appears to be.  We are flying American Airlines next week from Chicago to GCM (with a stop in Miami).  I shouldn't have to pay for my bags as it is an international flight.  But, just in case, I also qualify as I bought the tickets on June 6, 2008.  

Updated Checked Bag Charges
Customers who purchased domestic economy class tickets on or after June 15, 2008, will be charged $15 each way for the first checked bag and $25 each way for the second checked bag. Customers who purchased domestic economy class tickets May 12, 2008, through June 14, 2008, may check one bag for free and check a second bag for $25 each way. 

Exceptions to this policy include customers who purchase First or Business Class tickets, AAdvantage Executive Platinum®, AAdvantage Platinum® and AAdvantage Gold® members as well as customers who purchase full-fare tickets in Economy Class. View a complete list of exceptions.


----------



## riverside (Apr 6, 2009)

Judy,
We didn't fly to the Caymans but we did fly to Tobago in February on American.  We did not have to pay for luggage.  I don't think you will have to either.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2009)

You get two free bags on AA international flights.

The Caribbean is international


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 6, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> You get two free bags on AA international flights.
> 
> The Caribbean is international



Even if one of the flights is the smaller American Eagle?
Thanks!

Carolyn


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> Even if one of the flights is the smaller American Eagle?
> Thanks!
> 
> Carolyn


As long as u r ticketed straight thru to the Caribbean..yup!


http://www.aa.com/aa/i18nForward.do...aggage/baggageAllowance.jsp&anchorEvent=false


----------



## Judy (Apr 9, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> You get two free bags on AA international flights.



In the time it took me to find out that AA won't be charging for bags on flights from Miami to Grand Cayman, they lowered their fare   We're booked!



> The Caribbean is international


 Except Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands.  Funny, AA doesn't consider US to Canada flights international


----------



## Gerie (Apr 9, 2009)

Judy said:


> Except Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands.  Funny, AA doesn't consider US to Canada flights international



I have a problem with this.  I checked the taxes and fees for my reserved AA flight from JFK to STT (St. Thomas).  This is what showed:

_International Travel (including Puerto Rico and U.S. Virgin Islands)
September 11th Security Fee of $2.50 per U.S. enplanement
Airport passenger facility charges (PFCs) of up to $18 roundtrip
Other government taxes and fees (including foreign taxes based on itinerary or billing address) of up to $180 USD may apply; total may vary slightly based upon currency exchange rate at time of purchase._

American Airlines treats travel to Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands (US properties) as international flights and receives extra fees from us as such, and then treats the same travel as domestic to get more fees in the form of baggage fees.  It really bugs me!  

BTW, Delta flying the same route does not treat the flight as an international flight and does not charge fees for international travel.


----------

